# Swollen Throat



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

.........................................................


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are there any yellow growths in the throat?
Can you post a picture?


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

No discharge. I know its not a canker case....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Canker is an infection by a protozoal bug called a "Trichomonad". It's pretty common and can kill. You'd need to get an anti-canker drug like Ronidazole, Metronidazole, Secnidazole, Carnidazole, Dimetridazole (effective, but not preferred) or maybe some blend. Where are you? Do you have access to a vet or pigeon supplies?

Pidgey


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

*Its not a canker*

I meant its not a canker!!! sorry... there is no discharge, and I know its not a canker. Could a canker cause a swollen throat like that anyway? her throat is like a balloon....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The first one sounds like it could have been a ruptured air sac...actually the second does too. 

If you scroll down this link there is a photo of a pigeon with a ruptured air sac. They do look very much like pouters:

http://www.gemsupplements.co.uk/videofrankharper2.htm

This is from a post by Terry:



> I see ruptured air sacs fairly regularly in babies that have taken a long fall from the nest and in birds that have flown into something like a window or a wall. The skin is very translucent due to being stretched out so much. Gently pressing on the air sac sometimes causes a faint crackling sound and a small indentation where you pressed will be present for a few moments and then fill back up.
> 
> I use a large gauge needle to make an opening or in severe cases will make a small "X" cut in the skin and then gently press the air out. The openings close up again quickly and the process may have to be repeated several times before it is resolved.
> 
> ...


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you very much for trying to help… You were right it was ruptured air sac. I used a needle to make a small hole, and I was able to gently press the air out. However, the opening I that made, closed up very quickly and within 10 seconds poor bird has inflated again. I repeated the same thing couple of times and the bird was able to eat and drink some before it inflated again giving the poor thing about 10 seconds to eat and drink.

I am planning to use a gauge needle tomorrow to keep the air out for couple of minutes, so she can eat and drink. Her parents are avoiding her and feeding the other baby assuming the survival chance of other baby is greater. The good thing is, she is old enough to pick the grains and eat on her own.

I searched on air sacs on pigeons but could not really find the real reason for it. I know this bird is not fallen from the nest or hit by anything to cause this as Terry suggests.

Does anyone have any other ideas as to what else could cause this? Also, how long does it take the swollen skin to go down? Should I leave the gauge needle in for couple of days? I am treating her with amoxicillin, should I give her anything else?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have PMd Terry to have a look at this thread. She has the hands-on experience that will have made her familiar with what to do when things seem not to be working.

But I remember another member posting either here or in another forum that it reinflated a number of times before staying uninflated.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Ruptured air sacs are rare in nestlings (unless they have fallen from the nest) . In the abscence of any trauma it is considered to follow infection.

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think I would leave the needle in the skin, but you will have to continue to deflate the "balloon" until it resolves on its own. Often only one or two deflations are needed, but I have had many birds where it took as long as five days for the rupture to heal. For those with the long healing time, they had to be deflated several times a day.

I was not aware of anything aside from trauma that could cause a ruptured air sac but did find this article that indicates that infection could be a cause: http://books.google.com/books?id=6n...WUJh9Vk&sig=iKdnIqwdrBQGYuzGYpaBXBmcFHQ&hl=en
You have to scroll down a bit to see the air sac paragraphs.

Perhaps a course of antibiotics would be a good thing to do.

Terry


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

The bird is doing fine now, and is no longer showing any symptoms. Many thanks to all who tried to help...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful news.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for the update, but as your experience will be valuable in the future for people with the same predicament can you let us know how you solved it and how long that took?

Cynthia


----------

